# paradigm shift = αλλαγή (επιστημονικού) παραδείγματος, αλλαγή υποδείγματος (κ.ά.)



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

A Paradigm shift (or revolutionary science) is, according to Thomas Kuhn in his influential book _The Structure of Scientific Revolutions_ (1962), a change in the basic assumptions, or paradigms, within the ruling theory of science.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradigm_shift

Κοίταζα κάποια ελληνικά κείμενα για τη _Δομή των επιστημονικών επαναστάσεων_ και βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται η *μεταβολή παραδείγματος* και η *μετάβαση σε νέο παράδειγμα* (ενίοτε με κεφαλαίο Π), αλλά τελικά δεν είμαι βέβαιος ποια απόδοση του όρου χρησιμοποιούν οι μεταφραστές του βιβλίου.
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=81345

Ξέρω βέβαια ότι πολλοί δεν αντέχουν ούτε το _Παράδειγμα_ να βλέπουν.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 18, 2011)

Παράδειγμα με κεφαλαίο, αν θυμάμαι καλά. 

Επιλογή που ξενίζει, γιατί δεν είχε ποτέ το παράδειγμα τη σημασία που έχει στον Κουν το paradigm. Πρότυπο;


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2011)

Εγώ το αντέχω και χωρίς κεφαλαία. Δείχνει όμως τη φοβερήν ευελιξία που έχει η γλώσσα που δανείζεται από πολλά γλωσσικά ταμεία.

Κάποτε που το χρειάστηκα, το είχα πει "μετατόπιση παραδείγματος", αλλά δεν υποστηρίζω ότι είναι το καλύτερο. Ασταντάριστος είναι ακόμα ο όρος.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 18, 2011)

Ο όρος συναντάται στο πρωτότυπο έξι φορές. Στο ελληνικό αντίτυπό μου (Σύγχρονα Θέματα, Ζ' Έκδοση) βρίσκουμε τα εξής:

σ. 138 «μεταβολές Παραδείγματος»
σ. 160 «αλλαγή Παραδείγματος»
σ. 165 «μεταβολή Παραδείγματος»
σ. 180 «της μεταβολής Παραδείγματος»
σ. 197 «η αλλαγή ενός μεσαιωνικού Παραδείγματος»
σ. 231 «Παραδειγματική αλλαγή»

Προφανώς οι μεταφραστές δεν συνειδητοποίησαν πως επρόκειτο για ορολογία. Λάθος αποφεύξιμο, ιδίως επειδή στην έκτη περίπτωση το πρωτότυπο αναφέρεται σαφώς στο γεγονός πως έχουμε να κάνουμε με όρο: «the conversion that we have been calling a paradigm shift».

-----

Σχετικά με την απόδοση «Παράδειγμα», παραθέτω το σχετικό απόσπασμα από το μεταφραστικό σημείωμα (σσ. 50-51) για λόγους πληρότητας (παρεπιμπτόντως, δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο ποιος το έγραψε το σημείωμα αυτό, καθώς στην πρώτη παράγραφο έχει α' πληθυντικό ενώ παρακάτω και στην τελευταία παράγραφο έχει α' ενικό):



> Eπιλέγεται η απόδοση _Παράδειγμα_ (με κεφαλαίο Π) και όχι υπόδειγμα, που προτείνει ο Αρ. Κουτούγκος (μετάφραση ενός κεφ. της _Δομής_, _Δευκαλίων_ 16, Αθήνα, 1977) για τους εξής λόγους: (α) Πιστεύω ότι όταν ένας ελληνικός όρος επαναεισάγεται, έστω και ελαφρά παραλλαγμένος, στην ελληνική τεχνική ορολογία πρέπει να διατηρείται· όχι, βέβαια, για λόγους σωβινιστικούς αλλά γιατί αντί να λύνουμε, προσθέτουμε προβλήματα απόδοσης και σύγχυσης. Γι' αυτόν το λόγο διατηρούνται στα ελληνικά οι όροι: Σημαντική, Πραγματισμός, Ρεαλισμός (παρ' ότι η πρωταρχική ρίζα δεν είναι ελληνική), Κυβερνητική κ.ο.κ., αν και η καθημερινή τους χρήση είναι διαφορετική. (β) Ο όρος «υπόδειγμα» είναι τουλάχιστο εξίσου παραπλανητικός με τον όρο «παράδειγμα» στη _Δομή_. (γ) Ο όρος «υπόδειγμα» αποδίδει πλήρως τον όρο exemplar του ζεύγους disciplinary matrix-exemplar, με το οποίο ο Kuhn αντικαθιστά αργότερα τον όρο paradigm.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 18, 2011)

Τη συζήτηση την έχουμε ξανακάνει: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...µΟ‚-Ξ»Ξ­ΞΎΞµΞΉΟ‚-ΟΞµΟ…Ο„ΞΏΟ†Ξ―Ξ»ΞµΟ‚&p=39275.

Νίκελ, νόμισα ότι αφορμή για το σημείωμα πήρες από πρόσφατες πολιτικές δηλώσεις για «αλλαγή υποδείγματος».


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 18, 2011)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι επειδή πρόκειται για ορολογία υπάρχει και ανάγκη καινοφανούς απόδοσης. Ωστόσο, η λέξη "μεταστροφή" αποδίδει πολύ καλά το σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο του paradigm shift, και πιθανώς σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ίσως να πρέπει να προτιμάται.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 18, 2011)

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αμβρόσιο, στην άλλη συζήτηση στην οποία παραπέμπει ο Zazula. Είναι μια τελείως ψευδόφιλη επιλογή, όπως εξάλλου και ο ίδιος ο Κάλφας παραδέχεται στη δικαιολόγησή της. Ούτε παράδειγμα ούτε υπόδειγμα είναι το paradigm, με την έννοια που το χρησιμοποιεί ο Κουν. Είναι το σύνολο της δομής της επιστημονικής σκέψης σε δεδομένη εποχή και δεδομένο γνωστικό πεδίο. Το παράδειγμα, αντιθέτως, δίνει έμφαση στο συγκεκριμένο, στην περίπτωση. Για να το θέσω με τους δικούς του όρους, η θεωρία του φλογίστρου που αναφέρει (ως *παράδειγμα*)) είναι ένα παράδειγμα του paradigm της φυσικοχημικής σκέψης την εποχή εκείνη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Είχα υπόψη μου τη σύντομη αναφορά στο _paradigm_ στο νήμα των ψευδόφιλων, αλλά χτες διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχουν πολλές αποδόσεις του _paradigm shift_, με το _παράδειγμα_ σταθερό, χωρίς να φανταστώ ότι κάποιες προέρχονται από το ίδιο βιβλίο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Αλέξανδρο για το τελευταίο απόσπασμα: ο όρος προσφέρεται για σχολιασμό σε σχέση με αυτά που λέει ο Σαραντάκος («ευελιξία που έχει η γλώσσα που δανείζεται από πολλά γλωσσικά ταμεία»), ιδίως σε σχέση με τη δυσκολία που έχουν οι άλλες γλώσσες όταν πρέπει να κουτσοβολέψουν τον νεολογισμό, αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο με τη απόλυτα σεβαστή άποψη που λέει να πάρουμε τη λέξη (μας) μαζί με την καινούργια σημασία της και να μην μπερδεύουμε τα πράγματα παραπάνω. Αν είχαν πάρει ελληνική λέξη και για το _shift_, δεν θα πονοκεφαλιάζαμε τώρα.

ΥΓ. Αλλά να μην ξεκινήσουμε φάμπρικα, να βάζουμε κεφαλαίο αρχικό για να δείξουμε διαφορετική σημασία, γιατί εκεί είναι που θα κάνουμε πολλές τρύπες στο νερό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον pidyo (και φαντάζομαι το έχουμε όλοι). Ωστόσο, σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θα έπρεπε οι υπεύθυνοι για τον εκτελωνισμό νέων διαδεδομένων όρων να βρίσκουν γρήγορα λύση ευρέως αποδεκτή από την επιστημονική κοινότητα και να φροντίζουν να τη διαδίδουν. Το «παράδειγμα» ως απόδοση για το paradigm έγινε αποδεκτό όχι μόνο λόγω του επιχειρήματος που προαναφέρθηκε αλλά και γιατί δεν κυκλοφόρησαν άλλες καλύτερες λύσεις.


----------



## cougr (Oct 18, 2011)

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό οπότε δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας και το γράφω εδώ. Η φράση _*παράδειγμα Παραδείγματος*_ ως απόδοση του _*an example of a paradigm*_ (όπως στις ακόλουθες προτάσεις) σας κάθεται καλά ή θα πρέπει να το αποδώσω διαφορετικά.

Kuhn gives Ptolemy's model of the solar system as _*an example of a paradigm*_.

It serves as *an example of a paradigm* which ceased to remain valid and which needed to be replaced with a new one.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Κάν' το «χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση παραδείγματος (paradigm)» να μη γελάει κάθε πικραμένος αναγνώστης (και όλο το μεταφραστικό σινάφι μαζί).


----------



## cougr (Oct 18, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ νικέλ! Πρόκειται για ομιλία στο κοινό οπότε και το *παράδειγμα παραδείγματος* κάπως θα τρωγόταν.(Νομίζω).


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

Έχω δουλέψει μια εργασία που έχει φαρδιά πλατιά στον τίτλο Paradigm shift και σπαζοκεφάλιαζα πως θα εξηγήσω σε κανέναν Έλληνα τι είναι. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω πει για μεταστροφή, αλλαγή πλεύσης, αλλαγή αντίληψης, νέα θεωρία, νέα οπτική γωνία κλπ. Δε μου πέρασε καν από το μυαλό να χρησιμοποιήσω τη λέξη παράδειγμα. 

ΥΓ Απελθέτω κλπ η απόφαση για χρήση της φράσης, το πρότεινε ο συν-συγγραφέας που είναι Γερμανός, οπότε δεν τον μπερδεύει η λέξη, κι είναι και οικονομολόγος οπότε ποτέ δε λέει με απλό τρόπο κάτι που μπορεί να το πει κανείς περίπλοκα.


----------



## anef (Oct 18, 2011)

Απλώς να προσθέσω ότι συχνά λέγεται _επιστημονικό παράδειγμα_, όχι απλώς _παράδειγμα_. Η πιο συχνή επιλογή που τουλάχιστον εγώ συναντάω για το shift είναι η λέξη _αλλαγή _(πάντως και στα μεταφρασεολογικά είναι μπελάς αυτό το shift: πότε αλλαγή, πότε μεταβολή, πότε μετατόπιση).


----------



## dolphink (Mar 20, 2012)

par·a·digm (pr-dm, -dm)
n.
1. One that serves as a pattern or model.
2. A set or list of all the inflectional forms of a word or of one of its grammatical categories: the paradigm of an irregular verb.
3. A set of assumptions, concepts, values, and practices that constitutes a way of viewing reality for the community that shares them, especially in an intellectual discipline.

Ιδιαίτερα ο 3ος ορισμός, δεν αντιστοιχεί στη λέξη 'κοσμοθεωρία';


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η βασική διαφορά είναι ότι το παράδειγμα (paradigm) αποτελεί το κοινό πλαίσιο με το οποίο πολλοί αντιλαμβάνονται το περιεχόμενο μιας επιστήμης, ας πούμε. Αντίθετα, η κοσμοθεωρία είναι το πλαίσιο με το οποίο ένας αντιλαμβάνεται τον κόσμο όλο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 20, 2012)

Για το _κοσμοθεωρία _χρησιμοποιούνται πολλές εκφράσεις στα αγγλικά, από το απλό *world-view* μέχρι την ατόφια μεταμόσχευση του γερμανικού *Weltanschauung*. Το *paradigm shift* έρχεται από την επιστημολογία και χρειάζεται δική του απόδοση. Εκεί είναι ο κόμπος.


----------



## dolphink (Mar 20, 2012)

Μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο, το οποίο λέει:

"Paradigms are the judgements that we place on our perceptions of the people and world around us."

Πώς θα μεταφράζατε το εδώ το _Paradigms;_


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 20, 2012)

Στην ψυχολογία το paradigm ενίοτε αποδίδεται κι ως _πρότυπο_. Ίσως σου κάνει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2012)

Βλέπω και τι γράφει π.χ. εδώ:
A paradigm is a roadmap of sorts--it's a personal perception of how the world works.
και ομολογώ ότι ή δεν έχω καταλάβει τι είναι το _paradigm_ ή έχει πάρει σημασίες που μου είναι άγνωστες.

Από την άλλη, χρειάζομαι σεμινάριο για να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει «the judgements that we place on our perceptions». Ξέρω για _φίλτρα_ σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, όχι για _judgements_.

Οι διακοπές πρέπει να έρθουν νωρίτερα φέτος...


----------



## dolphink (Mar 20, 2012)

Έτσι το έχω μεταφράσει μέχρι τώρα *Cadmian*, απλά χρειαζόμουν μια επιβεβαίωση.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## dolphink (Mar 20, 2012)

> Από την άλλη, χρειάζομαι σεμινάριο για να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει «the judgements that we place on our perceptions». Ξέρω για _φίλτρα_ σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, όχι για _judgements_.




Σκέφτομαι να μεταφράσω τη φράση:
"*Paradigms* είναι η κριτική ματιά με την οποία αντιλαμβανόμαστε τους ανθρώπους και τον κόσμο γύρω μας."

Στη θέση του *Paradigms* τι θα έβαζες nickel;


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2012)

Με βάση τη δική σου πρόταση και το παράδειγμα που βρήκα εγώ, κάτι ανάμεσα σε _κρησάρα_ και _ερμηνευτικό πλαίσιο_.

Το πρώτο, ίσως λόγω κρισάρας...


----------



## rogne (Mar 20, 2012)

Αν και δεν ξέρω για τι είδους βιβλίο πρόκειται, η διατύπωση μου φαίνεται χαρακτηριστικά επιστημολογική: σε μια ορισμένη γνωσιολογία, είναι άλλο πράγμα οι "perceptions" (ενεργήματα των αισθήσεων) και άλλο οι "judgements" (ενεργήματα της νόησης). Οπότε, αν πρόκειται για επιστημονικό βιβλίο, ίσως θα ήταν προτιμότερη μια πιο στρυφνή αλλά πιο ακριβής απόδοση, του τύπου: "Τα παραδείγματα είναι οι κρίσεις που κάνουμε για τις αντιλήψεις των αισθήσεών μας/ για ό,τι αντιλαμβανόμαστε με τις αισθήσεις μας". Για το "paradigms" δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή εκτός από το "παραδείγματα".


----------



## Themis (Mar 20, 2012)

Επειδή το σεμινάριο που ζήτησε ο Νίκελ αργεί, μήπως τα perceptions θα έπρεπε να νοηθούν σαν ακατέργαστη πρώτη ύλη στην οποία μετά προσθέτουμε τις κρίσεις (όχι κριτική ματιά κατά τη γνώμη μου); Κάτι σαν: τα ΧΧΧ είναι οι κρίσεις που επιθέτουμε στην από μέρους μας πρόσληψη...

Εδιτ: Καλά τα λέει ο Rogne.


----------



## dolphink (Mar 20, 2012)

Εργάζομαι σε ένα βιβλίο, το οποίο αναλύει πώς η κάθε εποχή έχει διαμορφώσει τις συμπεριφορές και τις αντιλήψεις της κάθε γενιάς.

Μια ακόμα φράση, λοιπόν, που περιέχει τη λέξη *Paradigm* είναι:

_"Section two will focus on these differences as we take an in-depth look at how Gen Y's *paradigm* differs from that of their parents, teachers and employers."_


----------



## dolphink (Mar 20, 2012)

Συγνώμη, δεν πρόκειται για επιστημονικό βιβλίο, αλλά για ένα απλό βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας, για την κατανόηση της Γενιάς Υ, καθώς και για την αλληλεπίδρασή της με τις υπόλοιπες Γενιές.


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2012)

Απορία, μπας και μάθω τίποτα με αυτή την ευκαιρία:

Το παράδειγμα (το ερμηνευτικό πλαίσιο) δεν είναι αυτό που υπαγορεύει τις κρίσεις που δίνουν τελική μορφή στα προσλαμβανόμενα;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2012)

dolphink said:


> Συγνώμη, δεν πρόκειται για επιστημονικό βιβλίο, αλλά για ένα απλό βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας, για την κατανόηση της Γενιάς Υ, καθώς και για την αλληλεπίδρασή της με τις υπόλοιπες Γενιές.


Η πλάκα είναι ότι εγώ τις προάλλες διάβαζα το The 'New' Rules of Engagement κι εκεί μιλάει συνέχεια για τη Γενιά Υ, αλλά χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο _*paradigm rift*_.


----------



## dolphink (Mar 20, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η πλάκα είναι ότι εγώ τις προάλλες διάβαζα το The 'New' Rules of Engagement κι εκεί μιλάει συνέχεια για τη Γενιά Υ, αλλά χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο _*paradigm rift*_.



Η πλάκα είναι ότι ακριβώς αυτό το βιβλίο μεταφράζω! Παρακάτω η λέξη Paradigm χρησιμοποιείται μόνη της. Οπότε, έχεις την καλύτερη άποψη για να μου δώσεις συμβουλή!


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2012)

dolphink said:


> _"Section two will focus on these differences as we take an in-depth look at how Gen Y's *paradigm* differs from that of their parents, teachers and employers."_


Άντε τώρα, αντί να πεις ότι βλέπουν τον κόσμο με άλλα μάτια (εδώ κατάλαβα πώς προέκυψε η «κοσμοθεωρία»), να πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις το «παράδειγμα».


----------



## rogne (Mar 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Απορία, μπας και μάθω τίποτα με αυτή την ευκαιρία:
> 
> Το παράδειγμα (το ερμηνευτικό πλαίσιο) δεν είναι αυτό που υπαγορεύει τις κρίσεις που δίνουν τελική μορφή στα προσλαμβανόμενα;



Άσχετο με την εξέλιξη του νήματος, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο, ναι. Ή μπορεί να είναι το ομοιόμορφο σύνολο των κρίσεων που δίνουν μορφή στα προσλαμβανόμενα, κάτι σαν τη συνισταμένη τους.


----------



## dolphink (Mar 21, 2012)

Το βιβλίο του Τούρκου Υπουργού Ahmet Davutoğlu: _Alternative Paradigms: The Impact of Islamic and Western Weltanschauungs on Political Theory
_http://www.amazon.ca/Alternative-Paradigms-Islamic-Weltanschauungs-Political/dp/0819190470

Είναι μεταφρασμένο: Εναλλακτικές Κοσμοθεωρίες, Η Επίδραση της Ισλαμικής και της Δυτικής Κοσμοθεωρίας στην Πολιτική Θεωρία
http://www.grtrnews.com/αχμέτ-νταβούτογλου-εναλλακτικές-κοσ/

Οπότε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση η λέξη _Paradigm _μεταφράζεται _​Κοσμοθεωρία_


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2012)

Dolphink, δεν είναι παρατήρηση, απλώς μια ιδέα δίνω που θα μας διευκολύνει μέχρι να συνηθίσεις τα κατατόπια εδώ.
Επειδή το χρώμα που χρησιμοποιείς στις λέξεις Paradigm και Κοσμοθεωρία και στον μεταφρασμένο τίτλο του βιβλίου στο αποπάνω ποστ είναι το χρώμα που μπαίνει αυτόματα από το λογισμικό του φόρουμ στα αποσπάσματα κειμένου που έχουν υπερσύνδεσμο, ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα για όλους να χρησιμοποιείς άλλο χρώμα για να τονίσεις τα σημεία που θέλεις. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό, αλλά με τον καιρό θα δεις κι εσύ ότι είναι βολικό. Για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ, μόλις είδα το αποπάνω ποστ σου, αυτόματα πήγα να πατήσω σε αυτές τις λέξεις για να δω πού παραπέμπεις. Για περισσότερα για τα χρώματα που έχουμε συνηθίσει, δες εδώ. Unless you want to form your own paradigm, shifting colours. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## dolphink (Mar 21, 2012)

daeman said:


> Dolphink, δεν είναι παρατήρηση, απλώς μια ιδέα δίνω που θα μας διευκολύνει μέχρι να συνηθίσεις τα κατατόπια εδώ.
> Επειδή το χρώμα που χρησιμοποιείς στις λέξεις Paradigm και Κοσμοθεωρία και στον μεταφρασμένο τίτλο του βιβλίου στο αποπάνω ποστ είναι το χρώμα που μπαίνει αυτόματα από το λογισμικό του φόρουμ στα αποσπάσματα κειμένου που έχουν υπερσύνδεσμο, ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα για όλους να χρησιμοποιείς άλλο χρώμα για να τονίσεις τα σημεία που θέλεις. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό, αλλά με τον καιρό θα δεις κι εσύ ότι είναι βολικό. Για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ, μόλις είδα το αποπάνω ποστ σου, αυτόματα πήγα να πατήσω σε αυτές τις λέξεις για να δω πού παραπέμπεις. Για περισσότερα για τα χρώματα που έχουμε συνηθίσει, δες εδώ. Unless you want to form your own paradigm, shifting colours. Ευχαριστώ.



Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν προσπαθώ να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα τα κατατόπια, και γι' αυτό σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την παρατήρησή σου. Αντίθετα, θεωρώ πολύ αξιόλογο αυτόν τον ιστότοπο και πολύ υποβοηθητικό, γι' αυτό και τον επισκέπτομαι. Και αν έχεις κάποια πρόταση για το _Paradigm Rift_ θα την εκτιμήσω πολύ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2012)

Γιατί να μην προσπαθήσεις; Κακό είναι; Αν δεν αλλάξουμε πρότυπα και θεωρήσεις εδώ που έχουμε φτάσει, πότε περιμένουμε; 
Λυπάμαι, αλλά με χάσματα και σχίσματα δεν έχω το μυαλό να ασχοληθώ τώρα, μ' έχει ζαλίσει η άνοιξη και χωρίς πλήρη εκφώνηση αποφεύγω να προσπαθώ να λύσω ασκήσεις. Όταν καταλάβω καλύτερα περί τίνος πρόκειται και δω ότι έχω κάτι να πω, ευχαρίστως.


----------



## dolphink (Mar 21, 2012)

daeman said:


> Γιατί να μην προσπαθήσεις; Κακό είναι; Αν δεν αλλάξουμε πρότυπα και θεωρήσεις εδώ που έχουμε φτάσει, πότε περιμένουμε;
> Λυπάμαι, αλλά με χάσματα και σχίσματα δεν έχω το μυαλό να ασχοληθώ τώρα, μ' έχει ζαλίσει η άνοιξη και χωρίς πλήρη εκφώνηση αποφεύγω να προσπαθώ να λύσω ασκήσεις. Όταν καταλάβω καλύτερα περί τίνος πρόκειται και δω ότι έχω κάτι να πω, ευχαρίστως.


 
Ευχαριστώ και καλά ξεμπερδέματα με την άνοιξη!!!!


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2012)

dolphink said:


> Και αν έχεις κάποια πρόταση για το _Paradigm Rift_ θα την εκτιμήσω πολύ.


Καλησπέρα. Πρόκειται για «ρήξη του π.»; (Όπου «π.», ό,τι αποφάσισες να βάλεις για το paradigm.)


----------



## dolphink (Mar 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλησπέρα. Πρόκειται για «ρήξη του π.»; (Όπου «π.», ό,τι αποφάσισες να βάλεις για το paradigm.)



Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 21, 2012)

Κατά το χάσμα γενεών, ίσως το paradigm rift -> προτυπικό χάσμα.

Ή ότι άλλο θες να βάλεις για το paradigm.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2012)

Έχεις δίκιο για το _χάσμα_ (ή _ρήγμα_ αντί για _ρήξη_, αλλά πολύ γεωλογικό πέφτει) — είναι η περίπτωση που τα παιδιά βλέπουν τον κόσμο με διαφορετικά μάτια από όλους τους άλλους, είναι rift between two paradigms.

(Not my day...)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 στου Cadmian.


----------



## Themis (Mar 21, 2012)

Ή χάσμα κοσμοαντιλήψεων στάσεων ζωής τρόπων αντίληψης παραδειγμάτ*ων*, κατά το χάσμα γενε*ών*.


----------



## dolphink (Mar 21, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ή χάσμα κοσμοαντιλήψεων στάσεων ζωής τρόπων αντίληψης παραδειγμάτ*ων*, κατά το χάσμα γενε*ών*.



Δυστυχώς στο κείμενο υπάρχει και η φράση _generational gap.

Επίσης υπάρχει ένα κομμάτι όπου λέει:
Paradigms are defined as 'the set of assumptions, consepts, values and practices that constitute a way of viewing reality'. Put more simply, paradigms are the judgements that we place on our perceptions of the people and world around us.
More than you know, your paradigm of what is correct, fair, appropriate, good and bad has been powerfully shaped by, among other things, the era of your birth.
. . .What happens when paradigms clash?
Before we can make a 'paradigm shift' we must acknowledge and appreciate the existence of 'paradigm rifts'. These rifts represent the gap that exist between how we perceive the world and how someone else perceives it. . . .

Πόσο εύκολο είναι να μεταφράσω τη λέξη paradigm - παράδειγμα, και να καταλάβει ο κόσμος τι διαβάζει; Γι' αυτό σκέφτομαι την 'κοσμοθεωρία'. Και ακολούθως, τη 'ρήξη των κοσμοθεωριών' και το 'χάσμα των γενεών'._


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 21, 2012)

Κοσμοθεωρησιακό χάσμα, να τ' αφήσω;


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2012)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, να πω ότι, τώρα που με φώτισε ο Θεός με φώτισαν τα λεξικά, συμφωνώ με τα χίλια να προδοθεί το «παράδειγμα» σ' ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο και να πεις «κοσμοθεωρία». Π.χ. από Wikipedia:

Another use of the word paradigm is in the sense of _Weltanschauung_ (German for world view). For example, in social science, the term is used to describe the set of experiences, beliefs and values that affect the way an individual perceives reality and responds to that perception. Social scientists have adopted the Kuhnian phrase "paradigm shift" to denote a change in how a given society goes about organizing and understanding reality.

Το τι θα γίνει σε άλλα βιβλία, ας το αποφασίσει ο δικός τους μεταφραστής. Να που ο μεταφραστής του Νταβούτογλου είχε πλάι πλάι _paradigm_ και _Weltanschauung_, και τα έκανε «κοσμοθεωρία» και τα δύο.

Πάμε στα rifts.
These rifts represent the gap that exist between how we perceive the world and how someone else perceives it.

Όταν πρότεινα _ρήξη_, είχα άλλο πράγμα στο νου μου: τη σύγκρουση που δημιουργεί ρήγμα, διάσταση, χάσμα. 'Ακυρο εκείνο. Γιατί όμως να μην πεις _χάσμα_ (όχι _ρήγμα_); Όπως υπάρχει το χάσμα των γενεών, υπάρχει και το χάσμα των κοσμοθεωριών τους. Θα έλεγα και _κοσμοθεωρητικό χάσμα_ (αν και υπάρχει και επίθετο _κοσμοθεωρησιακό_), όπως λέμε _*κοσμοθεωρητικές* διαφορές_.


----------



## dolphink (Mar 21, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο όλων σας.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 28, 2012)

Ευρηματικός τίτλος σε άρθρο του _Chronicle of Higher Education_ για τον Κουν και τη _Δομή των επιστημονικών επαναστάσεων_: 

Shift happens.


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

pidyo said:


> [...] Shift happens.


:up: 

When the shift hits the fan, the paradigm gets going.


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αμβρόσιο, στην άλλη συζήτηση στην οποία παραπέμπει ο Zazula. Είναι μια τελείως ψευδόφιλη επιλογή, όπως εξάλλου και ο ίδιος ο Κάλφας παραδέχεται στη δικαιολόγησή της. Ούτε παράδειγμα ούτε υπόδειγμα είναι το paradigm, με την έννοια που το χρησιμοποιεί ο Κουν. Είναι το σύνολο της δομής της επιστημονικής σκέψης σε δεδομένη εποχή και δεδομένο γνωστικό πεδίο. Το παράδειγμα, αντιθέτως, δίνει έμφαση στο συγκεκριμένο, στην περίπτωση. Για να το θέσω με τους δικούς του όρους, η θεωρία του φλογίστρου που αναφέρει (ως *παράδειγμα*)) είναι ένα παράδειγμα του paradigm της φυσικοχημικής σκέψης την εποχή εκείνη.



Σ' ένα γιουτουμπάκι για το Ευπαλίνειο όρυγμα λέει (στο 15:00) πως ο Ευπαλίνος είχε σημειώσει στους τοίχους της σήραγγας ένα μοντέλο μέτρησης και είχε γράψει στους τοίχους τη λέξη *παράδεγμα*. Γιατί λοιπόν να μην προκρινόταν μια τέτοια λύση για το paradigm? Όχι πως έχει καμιά σχέση με το όρυγμα, απλώς την ιδέα μού έδωσε, ενός ελαφρού 'πειράγματος' της ελληνικής λέξης, πόσο μάλλον όταν η νέα μορφή έχει υπάρξει ιστορικά.


----------



## VickyN (Aug 1, 2014)

Ένα Νέο «Παράδειγμα» του Νίκου Δήμου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2015)

Σε συζήτηση για το *paradigm* θεωρήσαμε ικανοποιητική και κάποια από τις παρακάτω αποδόσεις:

*ερμηνευτικό σχήμα, ερμηνευτικό πρότυπο, ερμηνευτικό υπόδειγμα*


----------



## Zann (Oct 9, 2019)

Η λέξη "παραδείγμιο" για το paradigm πώς σας φαίνεται;


----------



## Marinos (Oct 9, 2019)

Από μένα είναι όχι...

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι λίγο αργά για να αλλάξει η απόδοση "παράδειγμα" για το paradigm, με όλα τα προβλήματά της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2019)

Marinos said:


> Από μένα είναι όχι...
> 
> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι λίγο αργά για να αλλάξει η απόδοση "παράδειγμα" για το paradigm, με όλα τα προβλήματά της.



Και από εμένα.


----------



## Zann (Oct 9, 2019)

Θνησιγενής ο νεολογισμός λοιπόν! Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, Μαρίνο και drsiebenmal. Το "παράδειγμα" δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το χρησιμοποιήσω, οπότε θα δω κάτι σε"επιστημονικό παράδειγμα/υπόδειγμα/πρότυπο".


----------

